# Looking for packaging ideas for melt and pour soaps



## tjturner (Jun 10, 2013)

I am trying to find some packaging ideas for my melt and pour soaps that doesn't cost to much to buy or to make.


----------



## lsg (Jun 11, 2013)

Use cheap plastic wrap from the grocery store and a hair dryer to shrink the plastic around the  soap, then add a label.


----------



## Crombie (Jun 12, 2013)

*Wrapping*

I use Costco's PROFESSIONAL plastic wrap.  It comes in a huge roll that will last a long time - and it has a great blade serrator on it.  Then I put my label on the back of the soap and tie with Wraphia ribbon (100 yd spools available on Amazon and tie off.  I bought several different colors of the Wraphia to compliment various soap colors.  I am a hobbyist and wanted something that looked nice, showcased, the soap, but was economical.

If you scroll through the pictures on my FB page, you will find some examples:  https://www.facebook.com/SadiesMissionSoaps.USA


----------



## SmallThings (Jul 23, 2013)

I wrap mine up in cling wrap as well. I've used Glad brand which works well, now I am using the food service prep stuff from Sam's Club, comes in a big roll like mentioned above, with a nice cutter. I've never tried using a hair dryer, but I imagine it would work just fine. I use a heat gun ($20 from Michaels) but it takes a bit of practice to shrink the plastic without melting the soap. The end result looks very professional and prevents shrinkage and glycerin sweat. Then I use basic Avery printable labels on the back.


----------

